# Seat Belt Light & Dash Lights



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra XE and I am having some problems.The seat belt light comes on when I start engine and it stays on and just at random times it starts flashing and beeping like the seat belt would if its disconnected.I have unhooked the seat belt thing from under the seats and the light stays on, but does not beep and flash like it did.I rehooked everything back up and the light stays on.What can I do to get the light to go off and to stop that annoying beeping?

Now to problem 2..When I turn the headlights on the gauge lights come on sometimes and other times they don't.I pulled out the console because I thought the connecter was off and the connecter was fine.I tried sliding the button to where it dims the gauge lights and back to where they are on properly and it wouldn't work.I got mad and pulled it out and brought it in the house where I could see what i was doing and the plate thats on the bottom of it was unhooked and it wasn't making a good connection, so I got it all fixed back and I hooked it all back up and when the harness the connecter snaps into moves the slightest bit to the left the lights go off but if it stays centered they stay on.What could the problem be here wiring or the harness the connecter plugs into?
BTW, All the fuses are good nothing blowed.Thanks


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Can someone please help me its about to drive me crazy???


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

1 you already unhooked your wire under the seat. it might have to do with the seat belt switch located in the reciver part of the seatbelt. 
2 as for the second one i dont know try scuring the connection with some electic tape, if that doesnt work, connect them together without the harness.


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

I unhooked the wire under the seat and it didn't do anything the light just stayed on.So, I plugged it back up and the light won't go off..


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

crack the dash clip the light wire


----------



## da603headbusta (Apr 8, 2005)

Damn i had the same problem with the seatbelt light/beeping in my 94 it drove me crazy.I did find a way to get rid of it but its kinda ghetto look in the fusebox the third fuse up on the right, it should be marked accesories ig take it out and the noise will stop.Now for the bad news the blower for the heater wont work without the fuse youll be alright as long as its not cold out,LOL


----------



## da603headbusta (Apr 8, 2005)

my bad its marked electronics ig


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

It's almost summer so I guess I'll give it a try lol.Thanks.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

for your dash lights, check the dimmer switch. I need a new one cos mine cuts out randomly and makes all the dash and heater control lights go completely off, like yours is doing. if I play with the knob, they come back on. rheostats go bad with age and the contacts inside are worn down with dust.

Dan


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

i have a seatbelt light problem too i can be driving around and the damn thing just comes on and beeps at me(which is really annoying cause the beeper thing is dying and sounds awful) , over time i came to realize when it comes on i can lean over and hit the piece where the emergency release it and it will shut up , i don't know what the hell is wrong with it , I'm assuming some type of switch ? idk , any ideas ? . but if it is like a switch that hard to replace I'll just beat the hell out of it


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the seatbelt itself completes a circuit when you plug in the shoulder belt. You can take the latch apart with some tamper-proof torx bits (check harbor freight if you don't have a set. I got mine for 8 bucks). Once inside, you can either cover one end in something conductive to make a better connection, or try to just bypass the latch and hook the wires together.


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

oh ok but i think i'll just continue to eat the shit out of it until it breaks or something , or just go to the yard and replace it if i can fine a sentra in the yards around here , haven't been able too yet


----------



## 94nismosentra (Jun 11, 2007)

blackmaxima88 said:


> for your dash lights, check the dimmer switch. I need a new one cos mine cuts out randomly and makes all the dash and heater control lights go completely off, like yours is doing. if I play with the knob, they come back on. rheostats go bad with age and the contacts inside are worn down with dust.
> 
> Dan




where con uy get the dimmer switch mine totaly died


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

There should be two wires in the harness going to your seatbelt, clip them off about 3" back and crimp them together. That'll get rid of the seatbelt buzzer and light.
Getting a replacement dimmer is simple, go to a wrecking yard. Should cost no more than $5 or less. If anyone needs, I can get plenty of parts of an XE and a GXE here. I've been meaning to get back to one of you about a part, but I can't remember who or what it was...let me know if it's you.
I get the parts off these cars pretty damn dirt cheap.


----------

